# F1 Schools Machining a Race Car!



## aldepoalo (Mar 31, 2011)

This video walks though the steps of importing and machining an F1 race car! 


F1 School Sample Project Video 1 - YouTube


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

An interesting video showing how the other half of the world spends it's working days.


----------



## aldepoalo (Mar 31, 2011)

This video shows how to program the part with a 4th axis. 

F1 Video 2: Indexing - YouTube


----------

